# Thanks



## TimsBamma (May 8, 2007)

thanks for your help and guidance yesterday mornin' when me and the missus turned for openin' time... 

Got the foam lance running by 11am, and the missus had it repaired after those brass pins fell out by 12:wall: 

Its great fun and hopefully I'll get better soon, just need a couple of days off to go over the fleet with the new purchases.:newbie: 

Will be back for Interior products wheel brush etc..

Thanks again

Tim


----------

